# Request photo edit



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey!

Wondering if anyone would like to edit this old photo of me?
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
(Link should be working)

I would like to be like a vampire or something, something terrifying!
Maybe add some red blood on my teeth/mouth, but feel free to do as you please!

Appriciate any contributions! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 9, 2016)

Request denied until forum introduction and participation.


----------



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm okey mr.speaks-for-all, I will look elswhere then!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty presumptuous of you that we're here just to edit photos for the masses.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

ill play.


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

Lapplander said:


> Wondering if anyone would like to edit this old photo of me?


Do you own this photograph?  If you are not the owner, you should not steal it, edited or not.


----------



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

Designer said:


> Lapplander said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if anyone would like to edit this old photo of me?
> ...



"This photo of me" Should I be worried?


----------



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> ill play.
> 
> View attachment 117474


 
Hey thx! It's pretty good!


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

Lapplander said:


> "This photo of me" Should I be worried?


The photograph belongs to whoever took the photo.  If you did not take the photo, then you don't have the rights to publish it, whether you edit it or not.  Are you saying that you are the subject of the photo?  Even if you are the subject, you still need permission from the photographer. If the photographer is a family member, it should be easy to get that permission.


----------



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Pretty presumptuous of you that we're here just to edit photos for the masses.



No I'm not presuming anything, don't understand what the harm is in asking nicely that's all.

If you want me to do an half ass introduction that would mean nothing to you or me ,since I would only do it to _maybe_ have this one photo I want to edit and I'm unsure as to how I would contribute anything under the same circumstances. Just being honest here, I appriciate any edits, but I'm not presuming anything, that's what request means does it not?


----------



## Lapplander (Mar 9, 2016)

Designer said:


> Lapplander said:
> 
> 
> > "This photo of me" Should I be worried?
> ...



Don't worry I got it


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

Lapplander said:


> Don't worry I got it


I wasn't the least bit worried.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> ill play.
> 
> View attachment 117474


LMAO

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

